# peacock moss and xmas moss questions



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Christmas moss does not attach to objects like java moss does, and I'm pretty sure that peacock moss does not either. I've grown Christmas moss emersed, and it looks pretty good, but I would expect peacock to have more compact growth (though I have no personal experience with it)


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Uhh... what?

Both of those attach themselves very readily to everything in my tank. The only thing they haven't attached to is the plastic mesh I used to make a moss wall... They attach to gravel, sponge filters, rocks, driftwood, etc. I actually find it incredibly annoying.

I'm not sure about emersed growth, but check out taiwan moss... Let's see if this link works:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

My bad- I was confusing Singapore moss with Christmas moss. Singapore moss is what doesn't attach to anything. It has been a while since I've kept Christmas moss, though I do not remember it ever attaching itself to any rocks or driftwood.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

If I remember correctly, peacock, and java are both taxiphyllum sp. and will both act similar when attaching.

Christmas is a vesicularia like weeping moss, and will also attach (albeit it takes a while, nothing a little superglue can't fix)

My question is... If this is going to be grown emersed, why the concern? It won't float away, and gravity should keep it in place.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Weeping moss never did attach for me either while I had it growing on some driftwood. Three weeks after tying it to the wood it still wasn't attached.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Once it's ripped up, I think only the new growth will attach itself. But I've never had that problem, I just superglue and go. By the time the superglue wears off (less than a month or so), the moss stays in place. I made a whole tree like this.


----------



## the_deeb (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. 



mordalphus said:


> My question is... If this is going to be grown emersed, why the concern? It won't float away, and gravity should keep it in place.


The reason for my concern is that I'm hoping to grow it on relatively vertical surfaces in my paludarium under a constant flow of water. I was worried about the moss getting washed off the walls, but the surfaces are pretty rough, so as long as they are capable of attaching I'd imagine they should be fine.


----------

